# Seicha gigante (tsunami meteorológico) no Algarve



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 12:31)

Há por aqui (comunicação social, Universidade) grande "interesse" num relato que houve em Silves sobre o facto de, às 09h, o rio, em Silves, ter descido de nível muito rapidamente (ficando seco), para logo depois ter voltado ao nível normal.

Segundo informações que também chegaram aqui, parece que os marégrafos de Lagos e de Algeciras (em Espanha), têm registado desde ontem à noite, algumas variações pontuais (médias de 50 cm) da maré contrárias à evolução normal dessa mesma maré (ou seja, quando está a encher, pontualmente desce de repente 50cm, retomando logo depois a evolução normal).  Segundo dizem, este facto está a deixar muito curiosos alguns estudiosos sérios nesta matéria, sem saberem bem qual será a causa disto.

Variações intensas de pressão atmosférica (que terão sido registadas muito localmente esta noite), vento, ..., ainda estão à procura de uma hipótese para esta questão!

Alguém que estivesse perto do rio ou do mar reparou nalguma coisa?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



ecobcg disse:


> Não sei se será o tópico adequado, mas fica aqui a pergunta:
> Há por aqui (comunicação social, Universidade) grande "interesse" num relato que houve em Silves sobre o facto de, às 09h, o rio, em Silves, ter descido de nível muito rapidamente (ficando seco), para logo depois ter voltado ao nível normal.
> 
> Segundo informações que também chegaram aqui, parece que os marégrafos de Lagos e de Algeciras (em Espanha), têm registado desde ontem à noite, algumas variações pontuais (médias de 50 cm) da maré contrárias à evolução normal dessa mesma maré (ou seja, quando está a encher, pontualmente desce de repente 50cm, retomando logo depois a evolução normal).  Segundo dizem, este facto está a deixar muito curiosos alguns estudiosos sérios nesta matéria, sem saberem bem qual será a causa disto.
> ...



De facto é curioso, mas quando os rios/mar recuam derrepente é sinal de maremoto, mas não é o facto.

Não tenho reparado mas vou estar atento ao Guadiana assim que possivel, mas tambem não encontro nada para o que está acontecer!

Muito estranho mesmo!


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2010 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*

Procura pelas *"rissagas"*, *"rissagues"* ou *"seiches*" das baleares...

http://foro.meteored.com/climatologia/el+fenomeno+de+las+rissagues-t18307.0.html;wap2=

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGnrk-HJx0E"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



ecobcg disse:


> Não sei se será o tópico adequado, mas fica aqui a pergunta:
> Há por aqui (comunicação social, Universidade) grande "interesse" num relato que houve em Silves sobre o facto de, às 09h, o rio, em Silves, ter descido de nível muito rapidamente (ficando seco), para logo depois ter voltado ao nível normal.
> 
> Segundo informações que também chegaram aqui, parece que os marégrafos de Lagos e de Algeciras (em Espanha), têm registado desde ontem à noite, algumas variações pontuais (médias de 50 cm) da maré contrárias à evolução normal dessa mesma maré (ou seja, quando está a encher, pontualmente desce de repente 50cm, retomando logo depois a evolução normal).  Segundo dizem, este facto está a deixar muito curiosos alguns estudiosos sérios nesta matéria, sem saberem bem qual será a causa disto.
> ...



Fui ver os dados da bóia de Faro, e há de facto uma agitação notória da água do mar a partir das 7h30.








Altura das ondas acima daquilo que estava previsto:


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2010 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*

Durante as muitas trovoadas de ontem não houve vento ? Eventualmente poderia ser uma pequena maré provocada pelas frentes de rajada das trovoadas ou uma subtil maré meteorológica com o reflectir mais próximo da superfície da cuttoff. Mas não faço ideia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



Vince disse:


> Durante as muitas trovoadas de ontem não houve vento ? Eventualmente poderia ser uma pequena maré provocada pelas frentes de rajada das trovoadas ou uma subtil maré meteorológica com o reflectir mais próximo da superfície da cuttoff. Mas não faço ideia.



Não, durante as trovoadas não havia sequer vento, pelo menos aqui em Olhão, também há relatos em Olhão que o barco que faz a ligação para o Farol ía ficando em seco, por volta das 8h30m - 9 horas, mas não seii se tem credibilidade, um amigo meu é que disse quando ía no barco. Só esta manhã é que houve bastante vento, na altura em que a bóia de Faro registou um aumento súbito da ondulação.


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*

Este é o GFS das 00z até às 12z de hoje, a nível de vento e pressão, que mostra que a nível sinóptico as coisas estavam muito dinâmicas nesses parâmetros, e a nível de mesoescala com as trovoadas certamente ainda mais.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



Vince disse:


> Durante as muitas trovoadas de ontem não houve vento ? Eventualmente poderia ser uma pequena maré provocada pelas frentes de rajada das trovoadas ou uma subtil maré meteorológica com o reflectir mais próximo da superfície da cuttoff. Mas não faço ideia.



Aqui por Silves fez vento durante grande parte da noite, e com rajadas consideráveis!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



Agreste disse:


> Procura pelas "rissagues" ou "seiches" das baleares...
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/climatologia/el+fenomeno+de+las+rissagues-t18307.0.html;wap2=
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



Bom, parece que de acordo com a Universidade, tratou-se mesmo desse fenómeno que mencionaste! Eles chamaram-lhe "Seicha gigante"!

Vai dar uma reportagem hoje no Portugal Directo (se conseguirem editá-la até essa hora) e depois no Jornal da Noite, na RTP1, sobre este assunto. Acabaram de me entrevistar também (fui apanhado de surpresa), onde toquei um pouco no aspecto de o Fórum MeteoPt estar a comentar o assunto e já ter dado algumas explicações para o facto!!! Todos a ver  a reportagem!!


----------



## meteo (7 Jul 2010 às 14:43)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



ecobcg disse:


> Bom, parece que de acordo com a Universidade, tratou-se mesmo desse fenómeno que mencionaste! Eles chamaram-lhe "Seicha gigante"!
> 
> Vai dar uma reportagem hoje no Portugal Directo (se conseguirem editá-la até essa hora) e depois no Jornal da Noite, na RTP1, sobre este assunto. Acabaram de me entrevistar também (fui apanhado de surpresa), onde toquei um pouco no aspecto de o Fórum MeteoPt estar a comentar o assunto e já ter dado algumas explicações para o facto!!! Todos a ver  a reportagem!!



As pessoas com exames,e agora á noite já não há estudo para ninguem para ver a reportagem...Ehe Parabéns!


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2010 às 15:04)

A descrição de uma das pessoas do Meteored do link que o Agreste deu coincide com a situação sinóptica que vivemos. 




> En la generación de las rissagas son imprescindibles diversos factores: generación de ondas gravitatorias por cizalladura del viento en los niveles medias y altos de la troposfera, además de la presencia de un chorro del Suroeste, junto con una masa de aire cálida  expandiéndose desde el Norte de África, provocando una clara inversión térmica en los niveles bajos (una importancia secundaria tiene el flujo de Levante en superficie, aunque su presencia puede suponer un reforzamiento de este fenómeno).
> 
> Las ondas de gravitación se producen en las corrientes de vientos fuertes de niveles medios y altos de la atmósfera, dentro de este chorro se producen bruscos descensos y ascensos debido a las diferentes velocidades que en él se originan, sobre todo entre las zonas más externas e internas del mismo. Y estas ondas en su descenso pueden hacer oscilar la inversión al verse sometida a mayor o menor peso. Las condiciones para su formación son ambientes extremadamente secos, representados por lo típicos sondeos en forma de "V" invertida (seco a todos los niveles menos en la zona estrangulada donde la curva de Td se acerca a la T), con estratificación cercana adiabática seca coronada hacia los 500 mb por una poco profunda capa húmeda. Así en estas situaciones se suelen formar nubes de base muy alta. Preferentemente nubes cumuliformes aisladas, con convección de tipo cumulus-altocumulus. El factor fundamental de tales descendencias procede de la flotabilidad negativa de la burbuja descendente, debida a fusión, sublimación y, principalmente, la evaporación de la precipitación por debajo de la nube, en la cortina de virga (si ésta se produce). Se pueden presentar débiles descensos de la temperatura en superficie, asociados a una mesoalta, aunque en algunos casos también se han observado ascensos térmicos.
> 
> ...






> *Rissaga*
> 
> Una rissaga es un fenómeno meteorológico que se produce ocasionalmente en algunas costas mediterráneas, como en la costa de las Islas Baleares; en Italia, especialmente en el Golfo de Trieste, con el nombre de Marrubio; o en el Golfo de Gabés, afectando a los países ribereños de Túnez y Malta; pero también en otras muchas partes del globo, como el Mar de Japón y Mar de la China Oriental, conocido como Abiki.
> 
> ...






> *Meteotsunami*
> 
> A meteotsunami or meteorological tsunami[1]  is a tsunami-like wave phenomenon  of meteorological origin. Tsunamis and meteotsunamis propagate in the water in the same way and have the same coastal dynamics. In other words, for an observer on the coast where it strikes the two types would look the same. The difference is in their source only. One definition of a meteotsunami is as an atmospherically generated large amplitude seiche oscillation.
> 
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jul 2010 às 16:23)

Estamos sempre aprender... Quem diria um meteotsunami no Algarve e nem sabia que havia tsunamis meteorologicos ...



Impressionante!


----------



## Stormm (7 Jul 2010 às 17:18)

Quem diria mesmo que esse fenómeno fosse cá acontecer!!
Estou bastante surpreendido!
De facto a natureza tem com cada uma


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 18:24)

> *Tsunami meteorológico foi registado esta manhã no Algarve* (com vídeo)
> 
> Uma seicha gigante ou tsunami meteorológico foi registado esta manhã em vários pontos de estuários, zonas lagunares e rios do Algarve, causando, segundo testemunhas oculares, variações súbitas da altura da maré de cerca de 50 centímetros.
> 
> ...



in Barlavento Online

Refira-se que no final da noticia, o Barlavento remete a discussão para o Meteopt.com.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

não deu


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Ainda bem, que esta alteração súbida da maré foi ao início da manhã, se fosse à tarde, com as praias mais compostas, e dado a súbita alteração da ondulação em que pouco tempo passou 1.5 metros para quase 4 metros, podíamos ter tido uma tragédia nas praias algarvias, já que a ondulação é de sueste, puxava todos para o mar.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 19:13)

tiaguh7 disse:


> não deu



Não conseguiram editar a reportagem a tempo do Portugal em Directo!
Deve passar no Jornal da Noite da RTP1, que hoje começa depois do jogo.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 20:03)

O IM emitiu um comunicado sobre o que se passou no Algarve!



> *Fenómeno costeiro, 06 e 07 Julho 2010*
> 2010-07-06 (IM)
> 
> No final do dia 6 de Julho de 2010 o estado do tempo na região sul do continente foi condicionado por uma região depressionária na parte oeste da Península Ibérica que se estendia desde o norte de África e por uma depressão em altitude centrada entre a Madeira e Casablanca, com actividade convectiva no bordo nordeste, sobre o golfo de Cádiz. A partir do final tarde, desenvolveram-se nesta região células convectivas em deslocamento para norte caracterizadas por fortes correntes descendentes associadas a rajadas à superfície. Esta situação, passou a atingir a costa sul do Algarve a partir das 21 horas locais (20 horas UTC) – *Anexo 1*, estendendo-se para norte até à região da grande Lisboa, durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã do dia seguinte.
> ...



IM


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Não conseguiram editar a reportagem a tempo do Portugal em Directo!
> Deve passar no Jornal da Noite da RTP1, que hoje começa depois do jogo.



Parece que foi adiado para amanhã... ups...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2010 às 22:06)

João Soares disse:


> O IM emitiu um comunicado sobre o que se passou no Algarve!
> 
> 
> 
> IM



Bom comunicado.


----------



## Elise (7 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

Olá a todos e muito boa noite,

De facto interessei-me bastante sobre o fenómeno que se debate neste tópico.

Não sei se alguém sabe ou conhece os fenómenos que antecederam o grande terramoto e maremoto de 1755.

Sabe-se que, dias antes do fenómeno ter acontecido, foram registadas várias alterações nos caudais dos principais rios da Europa, bem como alterações de caudal de fontes de abastecimento de água, igualmente por toda a Europa.
Registaram-se assim diminuições e aumentos de caudal anormais, na ordem dos 50 cm a 3 m, ao nível do das jusantes, e em relação às margens. 
Nas fontes, existem ainda descrições da mudança de coloração das águas, bem como um cheiro intenso a enxofre.

Na altura realmente, os mais letrados fizeram-nos o favor de anotar a experiência que nos é hoje em dia muito útil para completar o puzzle dos sinais que antecedem os fenómenos dos terramotos e maremotos.

Elise Constantino


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jul 2010 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)*



AnDré disse:


> Fui ver os dados da bóia de Faro, e há de facto uma agitação notória da água do mar a partir das 7h30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já agora, queria só chamar a atenção para o facto de, na segunda tabela que o André apresentou, a altura que está aí descrita não é a previsão da ondulação, mas sim a previsão da altura de maré! Para se saber a oscilação da altura da água do mar entre uma maré vazia e cheia basta subtrair o valor da altura na maré cheia e o valor na maré baixa seguinte. Assim, não se pode comparar os registos da ondulação das bóias ondógrafo com esta tabela de marés. 

Digo isto porque é um erro muito frequente, e assim evita por vezes alguns enganos, não vão as pessoas olhar para uma tabela de marés, ver lá quase 4m de altura e depois chegarem à praia e ver o mesmo flat!

Quanto ao fenómeno, nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal coisa (e tive uma cadeira de ondas e marés na faculdade este semestre), mas é muito interessante. 

Cumps


----------



## rbsmr (8 Jul 2010 às 01:39)

O tsunami meteorológico não se limitou ao Algarve. Revela o próprio comunicado do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/meteotsunami_07072010.html

Posso confirmar que o fenómeno chegou até à região a norte de Torres Vedras. Este fez-se sentir cerca das 7.30 do dia 7/7/2010 nesta região. O meu pai estava acordado a essa hora e relatou-me um vendaval repentino, rondando o vento para Sul-Sudoeste. Verificou-se uma variação brusca da pressão atmosférica, que com sorte terá sido registada na minha WMR-200.
Pessoalmente, verifiquei resquícios desse fenómeno cerca das 9.00 quando verifiquei, no espaço de 10 minutos, a variação de 2/3 hpa na pressão atmosférica. No Sábado vou tentar recuperar os dados da minha estação para ver o que está registado e poderei fornecê-los caso estejam interressados.
Finalmente, quando acordei cerca das 8.15 ainda ouvi uma rajada de vento nas árvores.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2010 às 01:54)

Há dias assim : 
Quis o destino,  colocar geograficamente a minha  mulher, que é  arqueóloga de profissão,a 600 Km de mim,
numa  intervenção numa falésia na praia do Trafal ( Loulé Velho) , entre Quarteira e Vale de Lobo,
Pois bem : muitas recomendações da minha parte pelo calor que iria eventualmente enfrentar , nas deslocações para o interior ,onde está alojada e nada mais a realçar. Se fosse em período de férias aconselharia banhos no mar para aproveitar a tépida água depois de alguns  suestes.
E o que sucede?
Primeiro foi a trovoada desde as 5 da manhã que não mais a deixou dormir.
Depois foi a  chuva que poderia estar a pôr em causa a jornada de trabalho do dia que se ía seguir,
E protestou : - Então? nada me dizes? 
Pois . tens razão .
Mas o pior estava para vir..
Quando às 8 horas  chegou com os colegas ,o mar encontrava-se com ondulação fraca .Depois  a partir das 9 horas o mar começa a agitar-se e a agigantar-se de tal forma que às 9,30  chegou a assustar um pouco
a equipa , dada a rapidez com que o cenário se ía alterando e a logística de retirada começar a tornar-se preocupante.
Depois , tudo estabilizou , em mar sempre muito agitado , em contraste com o encontrado do das  8 da manhã.

Este é o relato de uma  ( feliz) coincidência.
Se pertence a este filme? Pois que não sei .
Mas na Praia do Trafal , hoje, foi dia inusitado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2010 às 11:20)

Esta manhã, já deu a reportagem na RTP1, no Bom dia Portugal. http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Tsuna....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=358508&tm=8


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta manhã, já deu a reportagem na RTP1, no Bom dia Portugal. http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Tsuna....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=358508&tm=8



Vi agora a reportagem!
Malandros...cortaram a minha parte e onde se falava do fórum...


----------



## LRamos (8 Jul 2010 às 16:59)

Elise disse:


> Olá a todos e muito boa noite,
> 
> De facto interessei-me bastante sobre o fenómeno que se debate neste tópico.
> 
> ...




É sem dúvida um fenómeno que desperta interesse.
Bem como o que descreve sobre os dias que antecederam o sismo de 1755, pode partilhar as fontes dessa informação?


----------



## Zapiao (8 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Vi agora a reportagem!
> Malandros...cortaram a minha parte e onde se falava do fórum...



Publicidade gratuita hoje em dia nao funciona


----------



## Elise (9 Jul 2010 às 00:58)

LRamos disse:


> É sem dúvida um fenómeno que desperta interesse.
> Bem como o que descreve sobre os dias que antecederam o sismo de 1755, pode partilhar as fontes dessa informação?



Olá! 

Concerteza que lhe digo.

"A Ira de Deus", de Edward Paice, pela Oficina do Livro, 2009.

Está tudo neste livro muito bem escrito, a meu ver. 
O autor, Edward Paice, deu-se ao trabalho de reunir diversos diários de "estrangeirados" na altura a viver no nosso país, por força dos negócios, e compilou-os nesta obra. 
São descrições magnificas e muito bem sustentadas pela óptima bibliografia que apresenta.

Vale a pena gastar uns tostõezinhos a ler isto.

Já ando à procura de mais obras que falem deste fenómeno. Depois, se encontrar mais algum, coloco aqui a bibliografia.

Cumps,


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2010 às 01:57)

Sobre o livro "A Ira de Deus", de Edward Paice, pela Oficina do Livro, 2009:

http://dererummundi.blogspot.com/2009/11/ira-de-deus.html


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jul 2010 às 09:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Sobre o livro "A Ira de Deus", de Edward Paice, pela Oficina do Livro, 2009:
> 
> http://dererummundi.blogspot.com/2009/11/ira-de-deus.html



muito interessante 
de fazer crescer a agua na boca


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2010 às 10:37)

rbsmr disse:


> Posso confirmar que o fenómeno chegou até à região a norte de Torres Vedras. Este fez-se sentir cerca das 7.30 do dia 7/7/2010 nesta região. O meu pai estava acordado a essa hora e relatou-me um vendaval repentino, rondando o vento para Sul-Sudoeste. Verificou-se uma variação brusca da pressão atmosférica, que com sorte terá sido registada na minha WMR-200.
> Pessoalmente, verifiquei resquícios desse fenómeno cerca das 9.00 quando verifiquei, no espaço de 10 minutos, a variação de 2/3 hpa na pressão atmosférica. No Sábado vou tentar recuperar os dados da minha estação para ver o que está registado e poderei fornecê-los caso estejam interressados.
> Finalmente, quando acordei cerca das 8.15 ainda ouvi uma rajada de vento nas árvores.





Sim, na atmosfera muitas estações registaram variações súbitas de pressão atmosférica, embora das estações amadoras quem registou melhor foram as estações Davis que tem barómetros de melhor qualidade. Variações de pressão são normais em situações de atmosfera muito dinâmica e instável, e a presença de uma excepcional camada de inversão quente e seca e uma ondulação atmosférica parece ter estado também relacionada com isto tudo conforme uma explicação em espanhol colocada mais atrás. 




Alguns exemplos em baixo, mas seria interessante os proprietários das estações colocarem aqui gráficos de melhor resolução com dados retirados directamente das suas estações pois os gráficos do WU devido às actualizações acabam por ser "suavizados".


*Almancil (Algarve)*








*Albufeira (Algarve)*








*Ourique (Alentejo)*








*Moita (Grande Lisboa)*








*Oeiras (Grande Lisboa)*








Em relação a algumas mensagens, importa salientar que o fenómeno teve origem meteorológica e não origem geológica.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2010 às 11:36)

Então aqui fica o que tenho. Se precisarem de mais detalhe para análise é só pedir:

Gráfico das 00UTC às 12UTC (Cinza - Pressão) (Azul - Rajada máxima no minuto)






Gráfico das 00UTC às 12UTC (Vermelho - Temperatura) (Azul - Humidade) (Verde - Dewpoint)






Os dados a cada minuto das 07:30 UTC às 08:10 UTC, conforme já tinha colocado no seguimento.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

Nesta animação satélite vêm-se as várias manchas de humidade a viajar de sudeste para noroeste intercalando muito húmido com seco. 

*Animação 03:00-08:30 utc*







É sabido que em ambientes muito secos junto da superfície a queda de precipitação nessa camada seca provoca evaporação muito rápida e consequente arrefecimento rápido do ar, que se torna mais denso gerando fortes acelerações no movimento descendente que por sua vez tem efeitos na pressão atmosférica.


Nessa manhã um pouco mais tarde (10:30-11:00) também ocorreram os vendavais no Alentejo, conforme foi discutido no tópico respectivo, devem ter sido microburst e não tornados. O que a estação do hotspot mostra pode ser um heat burst moderado, nesse dia o rozzo e eu já tínhamos pensado nessa possibilidade. Quer os microburst quer os heat burst estão ambos relacionados com precipitação a entrar em camadas muito secas de ar. Na zona de Torres Vedras de manhã muito cedo também houve alguns estragos causados pelo vento.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

Aqui ficam os meus registos, com detalhe de 12 horas:

Final do dia 06:




By ecobcg at 2010-07-09

Madrugada do dia 07:




By ecobcg at 2010-07-09

Pressão atmosférica a cinza
Intensidade do vento a azul

Aqui Gráfico com a Temperatura também:








By ecobcg at 2010-07-09


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2010 às 12:10)

rbsmr disse:


> O tsunami meteorológico não se limitou ao Algarve. Revela o próprio comunicado do IM: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/meteotsunami_07072010.html
> Posso confirmar que o fenómeno chegou até à região a norte de Torres Vedras. Este fez-se sentir cerca das 7.30 do dia 7/7/2010 nesta região. O meu pai estava acordado a essa hora e relatou-me um vendaval repentino, rondando o vento para Sul-Sudoeste. Verificou-se uma variação brusca da pressão atmosférica, que com sorte terá sido registada na minha WMR-200.
> Pessoalmente, verifiquei resquícios desse fenómeno cerca das 9.00 quando verifiquei, no espaço de 10 minutos, a variação de 2/3 hpa na pressão atmosférica. No Sábado vou tentar recuperar os dados da minha estação para ver o que está registado e poderei fornecê-los caso estejam interressados. Finalmente, quando acordei cerca das 8.15 ainda ouvi uma rajada de vento nas árvores.



*Mini-Tornado de hoje, em Torres Vedras, não causa estragos*

Hoje, pouco depois da sete horas da manhã, um mini-tornado passou pela região de Torres Vedras, não causando, desta vez, estragos consideráveis, pelo menos que tenhamos conhecimento. Originário de Sul, passou nas proximidades do Campo Real, no Catefica, próximo da cidade e nos Campelos, dirigindo-se para Norte.

Fonte: Festa Revista Generalista


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Muito interessante também em Tomar a variação de Pressão. A temperatura não teve uma variação muito significativa.


----------



## rbsmr (9 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Gerofil disse:


> *Mini-Tornado de hoje, em Torres Vedras, não causa estragos*
> 
> Hoje, pouco depois da sete horas da manhã, um mini-tornado passou pela região de Torres Vedras, não causando, desta vez, estragos consideráveis, pelo menos que tenhamos conhecimento. Originário de Sul, passou nas proximidades do Campo Real, no Catefica, próximo da cidade e nos Campelos, dirigindo-se para Norte.
> 
> Fonte: Festa Revista Generalista



A minha estação dista apenas 2 km da vila de Campelos (fica localizada na localidade/aldeia de Cabeça Gorda), cerca de 12/15 km a norte de Torres Vedras.


----------



## Zerrui (15 Jul 2010 às 10:18)

Caro Nb: Seicha e tsunami são termos técnicos consagrados. Referem-se a consequências em massas de água fechadas (lagos...) ou abertas, respectivamente, de actividade sísmica e/ou vulcânica (talvez também de desprendimento de terras?). Nessa data, só os barómetros registaram uma brusca e acentuada descida de pressão atmosférica que, por si só, era capaz de provocar os sinais de variação do nível das águas costeiras. Terá sido, então, uma pequena "vaga de tempestade". Repare-se que o ar atmosférico _pesa_ sobre a água do mar e se, localmente, o peso do ar diminuir, a água tende a elevar-se nesse ponto enquanto não se restabelecer o equilíbrio com as regiões contíguas... Nas chamadas marés vivas (onde o reforço da atracção solar não é suficiente), há conjugação destas vagas de tempestade e/ou de efeito de vento à superfície das águas e o mar galga excessivamente a linha de costa.
E aproveito: tsunami meteorológico é combinação de conceitos tão desajustada como o seria anticiclone tectónico, ou aneurisma fluvial ou... Mas não nos esqueçamos de procurar fontes credíveis na Internet (será que a wikipedia é verddeiramente suficiente?)


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

Zerrui disse:


> E aproveito: tsunami meteorológico é combinação de conceitos tão desajustada como o seria anticiclone tectónico, ou aneurisma fluvial ou... Mas não nos esqueçamos de procurar fontes credíveis na Internet (será que a wikipedia é verddeiramente suficiente?)



Caro Zerrui:

Não é apenas a wikipédia que o refere.

O instituto de meteorologia é entidade oficial e usa a mesma designação:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/meteotsunami_07072010.html


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2010 às 11:09)

Este é um fenómeno muitissimo comum nos grandes lagos, na America do norte
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiche
http://www.weathernotebook.org/transcripts/2005/10/26.php
http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/seagrant/glwlphotos/Seiche/SeicheHome.html


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

Na tarde muito quente do passado Domingo durante uma das muitas tempestades que tem afectado a Alemanha e outros países europeus nestes dias, um vendaval e uma onda lançaram o pânico num parque de campismo na margem de um pequeno lago no Parque Natural Westhavelland. Não houve feridos. O meteorologista Andreas Friedrich do DWD (Serviço Meteorológico Alemão) atribuiu o fenómeno a um downburst.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2010 às 13:06)

Zerrui disse:


> E aproveito: tsunami meteorológico é combinação de conceitos tão desajustada como o seria anticiclone tectónico, ou aneurisma fluvial ou... Mas não nos esqueçamos de procurar fontes credíveis na Internet (será que a wikipedia é verddeiramente suficiente?)



Quando dei o título a este tópico estava bastante reticente em usar o termo "tsunami", e não, não me baseei na wikipedia para a decisão. Na altura, após pesquisa encontrei a designação também em literatura cientifica. 



> *METEOROLOGICAL TSUNAMIS IN SOUTHERN BRITAIN:
> AN HISTORICAL REVIEW*
> 
> Meteorological tsunamis, or meteo-tsunamis, are waves that possess tsunami characteristics but have a meteorological origin (Defant 1961; Rabinovich and Monserrat 1996, 1998; Bryant 2001; Gonzalez, Farreras, and Ochoa 2001). Tsunamis are characterized by their long wavelength and long-period nature; that is, the distance and time, respectively, between consecutive wave crests, often measured in kilometers and tens of minutes rather than in meters and seconds, as with most wind-generated waves, characteristics that enable shoaling tsunamis to grow in height at the shore and to penetrate relatively far inland. Various local names around the world describe meteorological tsunamis, such as rissaga in the Spain's Balearic Islands (Monserrat, Ibbetson, and Thorpe 1991), abiki in Japan's Nagasaki Bay (Hibiya and Kajiura 1982), marrobbio in Sicily (Candela and others 1999), Seebar in the Baltic Sea, and also, perhaps, "freak waves" (White and Fornberg 1998; Wu and Yao 2004)
> ...


----------



## Zerrui (23 Jul 2010 às 01:16)

Vince disse:


> Quando dei o título a este tópico estava bastante reticente em usar o termo "tsunami", e não, não me baseei na wikipedia para a decisão. Na altura, após pesquisa encontrei a designação também em literatura cientifica.



Caro Vince: Ainda não domino a técnica de me movimentar pelos fóruns e perdi várias tentativas de segurar a minha intervenção inicial. Eu não repudio a Wikipédia. Eu leio qualquer jornal. Estou seguro que algures nos textos que leu, na comunicação do IM de cá, num circuito de divulgação dessa ocorrência meteorológica houve alguém que defende o príncipio da Wikipédia. Para mim, esta deixa de ser a minha fonte quando eu sei onde está a fonte mais límpida. E, neste caso, é nos glossários técnicos dos organismos internacionais. Até as meteorologias nacionais falham, perdem rigor, se desviam das convenções que subscreveram. Tsunami tem um significado. Ao ouvir a palavra, não se pode ficar à espera que nos digam de que origem é para além das relacionadas com a crusta. Seixa, igualmente. Não são fenómenos meteorológicos nem resultam deles. Está lá. Se um texto académico os usa fora dessas acepções, ou está a maltratá-los ou confunde o ambiente de discussão académico com o rigoroso ambiente científico. Por cá, tromba-de-água está descrita num texto legal como uma chuvada do caraças cujos prejuízos dão direito a indemnização pública, tratando-se de uma enormidade onde o IM (na altura SMN ou INMG) é conivente porque tal hidrometeoro é o correspondente ao tornado (tromba) sobre um estuário, mar ou oceano onde a água superficial é aspirada para cima bem como os objectos soltos enquanto o vento atinge velocidade que qualquer outro fenómeno meteorológico à superfície não consegue superar! às vezes, nem as meteorologias nacionais merecem crédito indiscutível... Também os aguaceiros: Trata-se de uma forma de ocorrência de precipitação, não de um hidrometeoro em si! Pois, por cá, falar em aguaceiro é falar de chuva... E o litoral? Tantas vezes se fala em litoral norte de Portugal quando se quer referir a parte do litoral oeste a norte do cabo Carvoeiro, ou do rio Mondego, ou será da foz do Vouga? No litoral sul, haverá um litoral leste que corresponda ao Sotavento algarvio? O rigor é que nos há-de diluir os mal-entendidos. Nestes fóruns, avança-se por gosto e, por gosto, havemos de melhorar, que é, afinal, o caminho que está mais  livre para a Humanidade...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jul 2010 às 17:21)

*Meteotsunami, imagens "Cloud type"*


CopyRight @ Instituto de Meteorologia

Caso em análise de possível Tsunami Meteorológico nos dias 6 e 7 Junho de 2010 em Portugal. Animação de 48horas (15 em 15 minutos) do produto tipo de nuvens (cloud type, CT) do satélite Meteosat 9, como elemento de caracterização sinóptica.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

Complementando...




Breve descrição de alguns eventos nos EUA:

http://nws.weather.gov/nthmp/documents/meteotsunamis.pdf


----------

